# hitting fork



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm new to this sport and forum, and I have a question. what are some of the causes for shots hitting the fork of a SS? It seems I'm doing fine and then I'll start hitting my left fork and it will continue for a number of shots. So far I've destroyed two SS with this, HELP.

By the way this is a great forum, thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40082-forkhits/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, this really helped. It seems so simple now. Thanks for the quick response, you guys are the best.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi dirtbag, don't worry I had this problem too and Charles' videos really helped me, what I can also add which helped me as well is to use wider forks and lighter bands or tubes. I think it helps because the harder it is to draw the slingshot the easier it is make a mistake without even realising it. once you get confident everything is as you want then you can start to narrow down your forks. Just what I found helped me

Regards 
Tyrone


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

totally off topic, hackey sac much?


----------

